# Picture Request Please



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

*Picture Request Please MSA Diesel Wheels*

I am looking for some pictures of brute force with motorsport alloy M12 black diesel wheels. 

Red with black diesels would be great, but I will take whatever. I just want to see how the look on the BF with 4+3 offset

Looking for 14" wheels!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Running 4+3 MSA Nukes.. went through the same thing with offsets.. running 12" laws in rear and 10" in front. Youll be fine with the offset


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

That's with no wheel spacers? Looks really good


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out user 2010Bruterider He has 14" diesels wrapped with 31's. Looks good IMO.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=4549


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, I thought these were very popular wheels. I guess not


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are expensive. That's probably 1 reason they arnt that popular! lol


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)




----------

